# Convicts



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the first pic is of her hiding back in their corner! everytime i do a waterchange, they dig it back out.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Ya know if your gravel had orange instead of purple in it, it would match your female perfectly! Great pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

i love it the way it is. beautiful tank fishfreaks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks. they haven't had babies yet, (thankfully) but its been so long im beginning to wonder is somethings wrong.


----------

